
Changing work life balance – I'm working now four days a week - jeena
https://jeena.net/changing-work-life-ballance
======
croh
interesting article. to see how rich you're in world -
[https://www.givingwhatwecan.org/get-involved/how-rich-
am-i/](https://www.givingwhatwecan.org/get-involved/how-rich-am-i/)

